# 55gal canopy



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a 55gal hagan tank. I'm not using the canopies and was wondering if nyone knows if they will fit any other size of tank?

Thanks


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Best course of action take exact measurements when looking to fit it on a new tank. Since I started keeping fish I have a tape measure in my purse or glove box at all times.


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> Best course of action take exact measurements when looking to fit it on a new tank. Since I started keeping fish I have a tape measure in my purse or glove box at all times.


that's a good idea, problem is I never think of it when I'm on my way out lol. I could just ask Roy next time I'm at big al's but again I'd have to remember lol I could always build a tank to fit, but I doubt I will. I think I'm going to build a pair 24x18x16.5 I'm probably going to move within the next few months so for now I wait, plan and prepare 

Thanks again
Ross


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

these fit perfectly on 20 gallon tanks


----------

